# Do bucks flavor the meat of kids?



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
I have read that if you keep a buck with milk does it flavors the milk, and that if you butcher a buck the meat will tast "bucky". What I have not read anything about is if you keep a meat buck with meat does and their offspring, will he cause their meat to have an off flavor? :shrug: 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

The buck only flavors the milk if you keep the buck near where you milk. So I would say that the only way a buck would flavor the meat of other animals is if you slaughter near the buck where the musk scent is strong.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to The Goat Spot! :wave: 


Thanatos is correct.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've kept meat wethers with bucks before and had them butchered, they don't taste anything like a buck  Now I have eaten bucks before, no comment there...........


----------



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't know that about the milk! That's awesome info, thanks  . I was hoping it wouldn't flavor the meat :dance: . 

"Now I have eaten bucks before, no comment there..........."
:ROFL:


----------



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh yeah! And thanks for welcoming me


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh yeah welcom in


----------

